
AnandTech Catches Samsung Cheating on Galaxy S4 Benchmarks - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/07/30/samsung-benchmarks
======
Fuzzwah
Submitting the daringfireball one liner? Weird.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/7187/looking-at-cpugpu-
benchma...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7187/looking-at-cpugpu-benchmark-
optimizations-galaxy-s-4)

